# ART--! *trips over a bug*



## Sousei-san (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi, I'm Saki Renaado. I do art-stuff in my free time. I kinda suck at drawing Pokemon, though. T_T

Saki's photobucket: http://s232.photobucket.com/albums/ee75/Ana_Renaado/

***NOTHING IN MY MAIN PHOTOBUCKET PAGE IS BY ME. I DO NOT KNOW WHO THEY ARE BY, SO, PLEASE, DO NOT ASK.***

I'll put links once there's anything worth putting. I will take requests, by the way, but, please, only one at a time people.


----------



## Sousei-san (Oct 19, 2008)

Doumo! I got a new art program! This is my favourite pic so far:







It's of my friend's and my characters from Gaia Online.

More pics:

Kai Nii-chan:http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee75/Ana_Renaado/My%20Pokemon/zzzzzzkai.jpg

Saki and Demond:http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee75/Ana_Renaado/RPCs/Saki%20and%20friends%20and%20Haru/zzzzsakitodemond.jpg


----------

